# new chino pics haha



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

:roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor Chino! quit teasing him!!! that last hat picture he is like WTF is your problem!!!
His head is HUGE!! He is maturing nicely


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Poor Chino! quit teasing him!!! that last hat picture he is like WTF is your problem!!!
> His head is HUGE!! He is maturing nicely


thanks yeah sometimes i wonder if his head is gonna make him tip over lmao:rofl:

lol yeah we have lost it and i havent had a drink or smoke in months so u know im really off! lol.....

nah it started like this. i get my new glasses tomorrow, and chino has never seen me in glasses, so i thought it would be funny to see him react to something new on my head, so i found jaimes beach bum hat and put it on, and he just stared me down lol.. so we decided to put it on him

lol peter griffin told me to do it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Oz poor Chino! That second pic made me laugh so hard omg. And holy  that boy is gettin huge!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Dude, poor Chino. You must bee board. Yeah, Chino is nice.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww too cute!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol some pits like yours (pets Chino) have such big heads, it makes them good for modeling headwear, like helmets!  :rofl:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thanks yeah sometimes i wonder if his head is gonna make him tip over lmao:rofl:
> 
> lol yeah we have lost it and i havent had a drink or smoke in months so u know im really off! lol.....
> 
> ...


lol Peter! Where was Stewie? Teaching him, to dominate the world? lol your funny :rofl:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I would think stewie would have had that influence on you lmao.. Chino is like..... dude.....cmon.... and then in the middle of the pics he looks suprised! lmao.. nice.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Oz, you leave my poor Chino alone, that look on his face he really is like WTF dad-guy, lol. Greatpics


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

this is the look we were going for LMAO










fast times is probably one of my favorite movies of all time


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

haha too fuuny that second one looks like he has been smoking something..lol. He is too cute!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Aghahahahaha!!! Oh man, is Chino's head REALLY big is is Jaime's hand just really small? LOL


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Chino's got a nice head for hat modeling lol.
poor guy.
He's like COMEONNNN DAD.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I could imagine you were also doing the peter griffin laugh too while dressing up Chino in hats. xD LOL!!!!!!!!!!!

He looks just THRILLED to be wearing those.just like Riley. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

thats hilarious. he was so over those pics. u know whats funny tho- one time mike put a mask on n lace went nuts n flew down the stairs at him bearin teeth. he pulled it off just as she got to the bottom of the stairs right in front of him... scary- glad chino didn't do that with the hat  i'm sure glasses will be no big tho as he can still see ur whole face n still hear you boss him around


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He looks so funny with the had and the wig, but he looks so bummed-out with beanie on. :roll:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwww poor Chino you people are toooorturing himmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!

lolz just kidding when i put things on the girls they stare at me just like that 

What a cutie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

haha chino is lookin good but I dont think he liked playing dress up 2 much


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

he's SO CUTE! I see you were watching Family Guy lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I like his new haircut!

He is looking good


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll OMG those pix a hilarious !!! Underneath all that hair Chino is looking awesome !!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hehehe He's in disguise. lol. Too cute.


----------

